# 8Dio Celebrates Our 10 Year Anniversary!



## 8Dio News (Aug 2, 2021)

It's our 10th anniversary! This one is going to be BIG! 55% off everything with the code: 10dio
New library releases. New gifts every few days. If you've been wanting it, now is the time to get it 


https://8dio.com


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> SoundPaint confirmed


At least there is a "Soundpaint" Youtube-Channel now


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday 8dio !!!!!!
Hoping Majestica 2.0 .


----------



## el-bo (Aug 2, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## iMovieShout (Aug 2, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> It's our 10th anniversary! This one is going to be BIG! 55% off everything with the code: 10dio
> New library releases. New gifts every few days. If you've been wanting it, now is the time to get it
> 
> 
> https://8dio.com


*H**APPY** B**IRTHDAY* *8DIO 
*


----------



## BluesCat (Aug 2, 2021)

Check your email for a special V8P member code for %65 off.


----------



## RMH (Aug 2, 2021)

At last!!!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 2, 2021)

I am thinking of getting a........yea, right, another String library 

And am like a little more excited coz Soundiron announced their sale & thought bout 8Dios Agitato library or maybe Soundiron’s HSM. But then I thought it’s like comparing the Great Mighty White Horse (Agitato Strings) to the regular jack ass ( HSM).


----------



## hauspe (Aug 2, 2021)

BluesCat said:


> Check your email for a special V8P member code for %65 off.


V8P member here and no special code received...?


----------



## BluesCat (Aug 2, 2021)

hauspe said:


> V8P member here and no special code received...?


I read elsewhere that 8DIO are sending the email codes in bunches, and some folks are still waiting. You can probably get a bump from asking their support.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey how do you apply the V8P code. You put on the 55% code first & then the unique V8P code on top of it?

Also, is it possible to use the 10% code you get for subscribing, on top of it?


----------



## Markrs (Aug 2, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Hey how do you apply the V8P code. You put on the 55% code first & then the unique V8P code on top of it?
> 
> Also, is it possible to use the 10% code you get for subscribing, on top of it?


You can only use 1 discount code at a time with 8dio. The 65% code is emailed to those that have spent a certain amount with 8dio in the past.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> You can only use 1 discount code at a time with 8dio. The 65% code is emailed to those that have spent a certain amount with 8dio in the past.


Thanks @Markrs. That’s helpful.


----------



## Lex (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy anniversary 8Dio!


----------



## Angora (Aug 3, 2021)

Any suggestions for good hybrid instruments by 8 Did ? I'm a fan of heavyocity's stuff, does 8dio have instruments in the same line ? I'm having a bit of trouble with their interface


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy birthday @8Dio News @Troels Folmann thanks for supporting us with the awesome libraries and best deals  Here's to 10 more years of success!


----------



## AllanH (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy birthday 8Dio! I'm looking forward to the next 10 years of innovation.


----------



## djDarkX (Aug 3, 2021)

Newly registered here, but been lurking for a long time. Wanted to say I took advantage of this sale and grabbed myself the New Century Brass Bundle (Solo, Ensemble & Lite) and well worth it. I also own the Anthology Strings as well and LOVE them! Keep being awesome, 8Dio!


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 3, 2021)

Good luck in your future endeavors! It seems that they've been around longer than 10 years, I guess they know better than me.
I bought some stuff with the V8P code, and got Requiem. Any know if we can re-use the code?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2021)

Deep Solo violin sounds great imo…


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 3, 2021)

What you think about getting the Agitato Sordino Strings? I mean if you have the Adagio & the ALA, would you still go for it? I am kinda little hurry on decision & on the other hand, I am also thinkin’ about the Fire instruments since I have listened to the @Sarah Mancuso ’s track(s), which featured these instruments.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 3, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> Any know if we can re-use the code?


Can be used unlimited times, though best waiting for the freebie to change on the 5th Aug


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 3, 2021)

Time to get Roula.


----------



## storyteller (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy Ten Years! I’m not quite sure people realize just how awesome 8dio is for the community. Seriously thanks for all that you do!


----------



## pranic (Aug 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> They have a lot. I have NEO and Terminus and they’re pretty good. Their alternative ensembles are also nice, the AGE ones. A particular highlight in their catalogue.


I had no idea that I *needed* ensembles of wind chime players, or five harpists -- but I'm not disappointed at all . Happy birthday, 8dio!


----------



## djDarkX (Aug 4, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Happy Ten Years! I’m not quite sure people realize just how awesome 8dio is for the community. Seriously thanks for all that you do!


Agreed. You rarely see videos showing comparisons between 8Dio libraries and others. They can show just how amazing they sound and how they are a very real contender for top spots in peoples templates and compositions. I'd have never known about 8Dio had I not dug around many years ago, but I'm so glad I did. I've been enjoying the brass since I got them yesterday. I've used HWB before and HWS, both of which were great, but Anthology and New Century Brass have pretty much replaced them completely since I was looking for something to replace them since I'm not doing the CCX sub right now.

I wish I had more money to burn. I'd get so much more from them.


----------



## Consona (Aug 4, 2021)

How comes you have a sampled cat but not a sampled doggo? I feel personally insulted on all the doggos' behalf and demand rectification. @Troels Folmann


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Consona said:


> How comes you have a sampled cat but not a sampled doggo? I feel personally insulted on all the doggos' behalf and demand rectification. @Troels Folmann


Because cats are better


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 8, 2021)

I never received my V8P code... must be lots of member batches to send out or I never got one...


----------



## 8Dio News (Aug 9, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> Good luck in your future endeavors! It seems that they've been around longer than 10 years, I guess they know better than me.
> I bought some stuff with the V8P code, and got Requiem. Any know if we can re-use the code?


Yes, you can


----------



## Soundpaint (Aug 10, 2021)

An Invitation to Soundpaint


Announcing Soundpaint™ - an advanced software technology designed with one goal. To offer the highest degree of realism possible for software music instruments. Soundpaint (VST3, AU and Standalone) real-time renders all instruments with infinite dynamic velocity layers and repeated notes. The...




vi-control.net


----------



## Scalms (Aug 10, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> What you think about getting the Agitato Sordino Strings? I mean if you have the Adagio & the ALA, would you still go for it? I am kinda little hurry on decision & on the other hand, I am also thinkin’ about the Fire instruments since I have listened to the @Sarah Mancuso ’s track(s), which featured these instruments.


Agitato Sordino Strings are beautiful. One of the best 8Dio libraries IMO, they caught lightning in a bottle with this library.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 10, 2021)

Scalms said:


> Agitato Sordino Strings are beautiful. One of the best 8Dio libraries IMO, they caught lightning in a bottle with this library.


Thanks @Scalms !


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 10, 2021)

@8Dio News Hopefully just a glitch, but this popped up as I was browsing your site:


----------



## grabauf (Aug 10, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> @8Dio News Hopefully just a glitch, but this popped up as I was browsing your site:


it looks like someone broke the site hitting F5 too many times while waiting for the next freebie. :D


----------



## gallantknight (Aug 10, 2021)

I was getting the 8dio site errors until I forced my browser to delete all 8dio cookies. Now it loads fine for me. I suppose it is also possible that me deleting cookies didn't really do anything because somebody coincidentally fixed the website, making me think I fixed my view of the website. Either it is working again for me


----------



## Markrs (Aug 10, 2021)

I still get the error but if I use a incognito / private window where there are no pre existing cookies, I don't get the error.


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 10, 2021)

@8Dio News I flushed the site cookies and it worked fine until I logged in again, same error.


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 10, 2021)

grabauf said:


> it looks like someone broke the site hitting F5 too many times while waiting for the next freebie. :D


🎵 It wasn't me... 🎵


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 10, 2021)

I've contacted Support, FYI.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 10, 2021)

"There has been a critical error on your website.
Learn more about debugging in WordPress." :-( (Non-Smiley Drum Face)


----------



## stargazer (Aug 10, 2021)

The 8Dio Downloader is also affected.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 10, 2021)

No problem here opening 8dio.com in Germany using Firefox.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 10, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> No problem here opening 8dio.com in Germany using Firefox.


Are you logged in?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 10, 2021)

It is all back and running. We had to fix a database bug. Sorry for the inconvenience - ping us at [email protected] or live-chat if you need anything. Cheers T.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks, Troels!


----------



## midiman (Aug 11, 2021)

Congrats on the first 10 amazing years. Here's to another 10 amazing ones!


----------



## DennyB (Aug 11, 2021)

Suggestions on can’t miss 8dio modern orchestral/film libraries? I have everything I need, but that doesn’t mean there isn’t room for a couple of awesome toys…


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

Acoustic Grand Ensembles 1 & 2
Christopher Young Bundle
Legion: 66 series Trombones
Century Brass Solo instruments


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 11, 2021)

Is the Agitato Sordino the same as the ensemble sordino strings in Anthology?


Scalms said:


> Agitato Sordino Strings are beautiful. One of the best 8Dio libraries IMO, they caught lightning in a bottle with this library.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 12, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Is the Agitato Sordino the same as the ensemble sordino strings in Anthology?


More or less.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Aug 12, 2021)

Thank you so much for the offer @Troels Folmann. Enjoying Anthology so much!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 16, 2021)

Congratulations for 10 years and thank you for so many great instruments.
I grabbed Hybrid Tools Neo and Clocks and got Ostinatos I as a gift, all for just 42€ (need to save money for Soundpaint...)


----------

